# Skinny Pants & Heels?



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

adding to my list of skinny jeans/pants questions...

I have since bought my skinny jeans! hurrah!

however I was interested to get your opinions.

I like a slight crinkly bit at the bottom of my pants, but when wearing super high heels, my pants just slide down until the heels are covered.

I don't like the look of this.

Several questions for you all:

A. Do you mind this look?

B. If not, do you wear flats? or do you hem your pants, even though you may not always want to wear them with heels?

I'm just wondering how to look my best with my skinnies on saturday!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 19, 2008)

skinny jeans can be worn with high heels and flats/flipflops. depending on the place you are going to maybe... hem your pants cause it looks awful when the jeans is actually covering the heels...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

I think so too. I much prefer the bunched up look or the hemmed look, but sometimes hemming them can make them look a bit too short?


----------



## Aprill (Jun 19, 2008)

I think it is all about personal style. I prefer to see someone wear them with heels, but that's not to say that you cant do flip flops.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 19, 2008)

I actually think that it can look very cute when your hem covers a portion of the feel. I wouldn't hem a pair of jeans that you aren't always going to wear with heels. It might be too much of an investment, but you could hem the jeans and wear them with heels and buy another pair of skinny jeans to leave un-hemmed.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess basically, I want my pants to be bunching even though I'm wearing them with heels, and I don't know how to do that, LOL


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 19, 2008)

If you know anyone who has a good hand at sewing, they will know how to permanently ruffle your jeans. That will keep them forever scrunched.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 19, 2008)

or just find a perfect fit skinny jeans.. it will surely look good on anything....


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 19, 2008)

I prefer skinny legged pants/jeans with heels. Hemming them would probably be the best idea, even a little and then maybe they might bunch better?

Where did you end up getting them?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

jeans west? bargain, down from $100 to $45! go sales!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the crinkly look too Rosie but I can't achieve it as I'm too tall. My skinny jeans finish just below the ankles


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 19, 2008)

I love skinnies that end at the ankle with heels. I think flip flops are an absolute no for skinnies but that may just be me. I don't like flip flops in general anyway. If you don't want to hem them, you can always roll them, like underneath so you can't really see that they're rolled unless you look closely. They stay like that pretty easily because they're narrow. I find they look best like that.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 19, 2008)

If you want them to look bunched up just above your heel, ok this is hard to explain, but instead of folding them just let them fall their full length, pull them down their full length or whatever, then pull it up to where you want it, no folding, and scrunch the extra up so it looks bunchy, my god this is hard to explain lol!! It should stay where you put it because its skinny so it should be tight on your leg right, well mine are lol but I buy my clothes tight so maybe this is no help. Anyway I did my best trying to explain





Its all over my head for me lol I just wear my skinnies with boots, or roll them up some in the summer and wear flip flops. The heels look isn't quite my style, looked funny to me lol, but I love it on other people, and I bunch up my friends jeans when she wears heels just like what you are talkin about but it seems impossible to explain lol but it looks good!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Killah, mine seem to be too loose around the ankle to stay bunched. Grumble!

lol. maybe I should just hem them. I don't want them too look truncated though





(why on earth is sthis so difficult!)


----------



## niksaki (Jun 19, 2008)

i like the skinnies that go over the heels they look hot!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 19, 2008)

I think skinny jeans look best with heels (I always wear mine with flats though



) 

Maybe hemming them just a tiny bit might make them look a bit better? I personally don't think it looks bad if the jeans cover the heel but if you want to I suggest you just hem them a TINY bit because you don't want them to be too short.


----------



## Love Souljah (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe you could cut off the top of a sock and put that around the top of your ankle to make the jeans grab better.


----------



## xJula (Jun 19, 2008)

*Ah, am I the only person who hasn't caught on to the skinny jeans look? *


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 19, 2008)

I wear mine with both depends on where Im going and what top I have on.... Im partial to heels


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2008)

you may need to ruche them with a needle and thicker gauge thread.

1. make sure you thread matches the color of the jeans.

2. take the threaded needle and start in the inseam where you want the bunching to begin.

3. starting on the inside of the jeans poke the needle to the outside.

4. go down a 1/2 inch or so, then poke the needle back inside. continue the to bottom of the leg.

5. pull the thread so that the fabric give the appearance of being gathered and tie off thread

6. repeat on the other side.

this works better than the sewing machine for jeans because they are so heavy. it isn't permanent and you can remove the thread anytime without damage to the jeans. i would use coat thread. that way it wont break when you pull to make the gathers.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 20, 2008)

i roll mine up a little bit.

so it looks chic still and i can wear heels with them (i also dont wear heels that are very high either).


----------



## Karren (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't like fem jeans... period... I like heels!! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 20, 2008)

It all depends on whether you plan on wearing them more casual or not. If you're always gonna wear them with heels i'd go ahead and adjust the hem but if its a one time occasion with heels, id leave it alone.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xJula* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Ah, am I the only person who hasn't caught on to the skinny jeans look? * Nope, you're not...I don't like them at all, lol. They look good on other people though.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 20, 2008)

Rosie- Maybe instead of having them hemmed UP, you should have them hemmed SKINNIER at the ankles so that the stay scrunchy


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 21, 2008)

I thought about that Jen...

but I don't want to get that super tapered ankle look from the 80s.

Remember that? EEK! it was awful. It made hips look even BIGGER, lol


----------



## sweetface18 (Jun 21, 2008)

i get mines hemmed so that they are the perfect length for flats and then when i want to wear em with heels, they would fall right at your heels or maybe a little longer (depending on the heels). I personally dont like when the jeans are too long with heels, makes me feel like i'm walking funny...


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 21, 2008)

I actually get mine hemmed that length too. on bare feet, it's about an 1 1/2 inches longer so that when I where flat shoes, they have a slight drag, but since they are jeans, slightly worn hems are fine with me, and in heels, they look perfect. and if I don't want a slightly frayed hem, then they are jeans I wouldnt wear flats with anyway.

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i get mines hemmed so that they are the perfect length for flats and then when i want to wear em with heels, they would fall right at your heels or maybe a little longer (depending on the heels). I personally dont like when the jeans are too long with heels, makes me feel like i'm walking funny...


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 21, 2008)

it could work with the right top


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 22, 2008)

I ended up safety pinning them a bit tighter at the bottom so they still bunched






it was a good solution just for one night!


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 20, 2008)

To me any length looks sexy. Its up to you and what you like. Heels and skinny jeans are hot.


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I would have them altered so they sit at my ankle


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

I hem mine or tuck them underneath.


----------



## Lucy (Oct 9, 2008)

i love the skinny jeans over heels look personally!

but i find i have to roll my skinny jeans up for everyday wear with flats, i just fold them up but i do it on the inside? so that you don't get a "turn up" look if you get what i mean.






like that but folded on the inside.. lol i hope you know what i mean this is very hard to explain!! and then it doesn't look like i've done anything to them.


----------

